# Pay rate



## medcode12 (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading the 2009 Salary Survey the AAPC puts out, I am very confused as to whether or not I am getting paid what I should be.  According to the survey I'm not, but I wanted to make sure that's accurate and get others opinions.   

I work for a small practice of 4 physicians in New Orleans, Louisiana.  My job responsibilities include coding/filing claims, billing, posting payments, verifying eligibility, following up on outstanding claims, managing all accounts, training coworkers, and EVERYTHING else that goes along with these duties.  I numerously get complimented on how easy I am to work with and how prompt I am with completing my work.  (I honestly don't think the "way" I work is an issue).

I have been working at this office for 5 years now, coding for 4, and I received my CPC certification 1 year ago.  There is one other coworker that does everything else that I do, but is not yet certified.  The other coder and I have trained 2 other coworkers on coding because we were asked to do so.  

The owner paid for my school where I earned an Associate's Degree in Medical Office Management and a certification for medical coding through the schools program.  He also pays for basically everything else... full insurance, month of vacation, lunch, parking, certification renewal and end of the year bonus of 2,000.  Furthermore, the other girl and I are basically the only ones who knows what's even going on in the Billing/Insurance Department.  My office manager has a very little knowledge of what I do.  She only knows what I tell her.    

I love working here and would like to stay, but am unsure if I'm making what I should be.  Any ideas on what you think my pay should be? 

Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

It depends on who wants to pay you for what amount of money.  Just because somebody else makes more does not mean that you will.  It also has a lot to do with how much coding experience you have.  Sure, you may have 4 years coding experience in one particular specialty, but most want overall years of multiple specialties.  Personally, you also need to factor in any benefits you receive.  You may not be bringing that money home in your paycheck every payday, but you are still benefiting from it.  You did not give a ballpark of what you are making so there is no way to even know if you are close what you should be making.


----------



## medcode12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for responding. 

About 25 yearly after taxes.  $14/hour.  


When I see something like this in an article it really makes me wonder if I should look elsewhere for a job.  Just trying to figure out if that's really accurate. 


Average salaries by hour to use as a comparison are as follows:

$14.73 per hour when your start
$19.33 per hour after five years in the field.
$21.75 per hour after 10 years in the field.
$23.37 per hour after 15 years in the field.


----------



## cheermom68 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pay*

You are getting some really good benefits, that alot of people who work in physician offices don't, such as 1 month vacation, fully paid insurance, paid education, etc.  that needs to be taken into account.


----------



## medcode12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you.  I wasn't sure if most got those benefits too.


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pay*

Read over what you wrote again.... "full insurance, month of vacation, lunch, parking, certification renewal and end of the year bonus of 2,000"

Thats awesome! be proud...insurance can be expensive. If you think of what you are saving by not having to pay your insurance and also add that 2,000 that you get at the end of the year..


----------



## tammster (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, you really do get some fantastic benefits!!!  

I have several friends in this same line of work and I assure you that most of us are not getting those kinds of great benefits.  Plus, there is a LOT to be said for working somewhere that you are appreciated.  

If I were you, I would not consider looking elsewhere.


----------



## codingaddict (Nov 19, 2009)

See I need to move back home  just to give you an idea if you add in (this is a very rough estimate) you really make about 32K a year plus your vacation....This is assuming the insurance only covers you and your lunches never go over 5.00 a day


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Nov 19, 2009)

Pesonally I think you have it good. First of all you have happiness in the work place which is always great. Second any private office that give that much benefits to his/her workers is an excellent employer,jobs like those a rare find.


----------



## Melonyr (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you're getting fair pay, if you add in your benefits.  I am making slightly more, but I pay $200+ a month for my insurance and only get 18 days of vacation per year.  I did have paid education though as we needed a certified coder to keep our contact.  If I decide to further my education beyond the CPC I will have to pay for it myself.


----------



## medcode12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your responses!


----------



## medcode12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your responses!


----------

